# I think Bailey decided he needed a job



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So, as I was busy cleaning off the stove, he was standing on the dishwasher trying to pre clean the plates. Thanks to the quick shutter action of the Nikon D60 I managed to get a picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how funny! I think Delilah washes dishes too!ound:

I think I need a dish washer!!!:becky:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, too cute!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is too cute! Lincoln used to try to do that too when he was little. My husband would always tell him, "No, Lincoln! The plate-lickers were the first to die!" :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> That is too cute! Lincoln used to try to do that too when he was little. My husband would always tell him, *"No, Lincoln! The plate-lickers were the first to die!"* :biggrin1:


:laugh:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri, that's so cute. Cocotini does that, too. If the dishwasher top is down, she is constantly trying to climb in.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhhh what good dish washer Bailey is!!!! great photo Geri!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin1:Look at that poor emaciated puppy...needs to get morsels of food anywhere he can ...do you ever feed the poor thing??


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Now if you could only teach her how to put them AWAY! ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri :laugh: I love Milo's face expression as brave little Bailey is licking the dishes, too cute. Have you gotten rid of your TV yet?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, that's sooo cute!!
Cooper would have said forget the dishes...and gone on to chew right through that dog food bag, LOL. I've left a bag out, ONCE. Learn that lesson:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think Bailey is interested in that food. Because the big dogs stopped eating Fromm's I tried mixing it with a few things and they seem to eat it mixed with this. Go figure. I guess they don't have educated palates.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I don't think Bailey is interested in that food. Because the big dogs stopped eating Fromm's I tried mixing it with a few things and they seem to eat it mixed with this. Go figure. *I guess they don't have educated palates. *


All three of my guys would eat a whole bag of Ol' Roy if I let them, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! I remember what you said about his size and maybe that is how I can put some weight on Dash!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Alexa said:


> :biggrin1:Look at that poor emaciated puppy...needs to get morsels of food anywhere he can ...do you ever feed the poor thing??


Ha! That is exactly what I think when Lola climbs into the DW for whatever crumbs and drips she can lick. She's like Oliver Twist. You'd think I starve the kid.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Cute photo. I have always had plate (and silverware) lickers! Scavengers


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor Bailey, it obvious you don't feed the little fella enough. :biggrin1: Love the pics!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahaha! That's too adorable. BTW, What a pretty coat Bailey has!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love this picture Geri!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Geri that is adorable. What a little mischievious clown.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri, really couldn't you put his plate on the floor? ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so cute - all three of mine do the same thing - EXCEPT they dont actually jump in - that is adorable!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

O my! He is so adorable! Milo is looking so sweet sitting nicely and watching that naughty Bailey LOL!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, I LOVE Bailey!!! He is too stinking cute! I need an extra dishwasher around here. Is he available for the summer, Geri? :biggrin1:


----------

